# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te fshehim skedare ne nje folder te padukshme.

## benseven11

Nje tutorial  per te fshehur
skedare,dokumenta,programe,video,
imazhe,muzike ne nje folder te padukshme.
Nje folder te tille do e krijojme ne desktop.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e dyte..
New folder qe u krijua klik dy here dhe e hap.Eshte bosh.
Klik ne nje folder ku ke material sekret,per tu fshehur dhe e hap.
I mban te dyja folderat hapur ne krah te njera tjetres si ne figuren poshte.
Transferon materialin nga folderi me material sekret ne new folder
me drag&drop(terhiqi me miun skedaret dhe i leshon ne folderin bosh).
Keshtu e ben me te gjithe skedaret qe do fshehesh dhe New Folder
do popullohet nga keto skedare.
Mund te behet edhe me cut(pre)/paste.Ne folderin me skedare,klik 
i djathte  ne skedaret dhe cut(pre).
Klik i djathte brenda folderit bosh dhe ne menu klik paste.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e trete....

----------


## benseven11

Figura e katert.
Kur te shtypesh numrin 0160,perdor numrat ne
ne panelin kalkulator ne tastjere, http://www.splendicity.com/gadgenist...ric_keypad.jpg
dhe jo numrat poshte butonaveF1,F2,F3.....

----------


## benseven11

Figura e peste.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e gjashte.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e shtate.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e tete.

----------


## benseven11

Figura e nente.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 10,skedaret e fshehur.

----------


## Sirius

Me duket qe ka qen kjo metod e postume diku ka 2006 mos gabofsha por pasi paske rifresku me tutorial po hedh edhe do hapa shtes.

Keshtu keni fsheh nje hap folderin dhe mbeten edhe dy hapa te tjer spese keshtu folderit i duken te dhenat p.sh. data e modifikimit dhe tipi skedarit nese keni te zgjedhur menyn ``Details`` te ``change your View``.

Metod me e mir per fshehjen e folderit eshte kopjimi i nje folderi te skedarve sistemor te nje participimi p.sh. ``System Volume Information`` kopjon kete folder ne te njejtin participim dhe dot shfaqet nje error i cili nuk lejon kopjimin e skedarve te ketij folderi, kerceni keta hapa vendos piken te ``Do this for all current items`` dhe ``skip`` dhe dot kopjohet vetem folderi, pasi ta keni kopju kete folder hedhni te dhenat ne te dhe per me qen me te sigurt perdorni edhe metoden e Benit ne kete rast dot keni tri fshehje nje folder dy her te pa dukshem dhe pa emer dhe ikon.

Per me gjet kete folder shko ``folder option``, ``View`` ``show hide folder``, hek piken te ``Hide protected operation system files``, shko te ``change your view`` dhe ``Details`` dot duket nje rresht bosh ose Ctrl + A njekohesisht dot selektohet nje hapsir boshe aty gjendet folderi qe keni fsheh.

----------


## don lico

Kjo eshte shume e mire por nqs i jep refresh desktopit shume here me F5 ai folder jep shenja jete. eshte dhe nje kod tjeter per te bere hapsiren nga tastjera *ALT 255*.

Kalofshi mire te gjithe

----------

